# 3 year old boy missing Edinburgh!



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Three-year-old Mikaeel Kular goes missing from Edinburgh home

" A three-year-old boy has gone missing from his home in Edinburgh.

Mikaeel Kular was last seen going to bed at his address in Ferry Gait Crescent at about 21:00 on Wednesday but when his family awoke he was not in the house.

The police helicopter has been called in and anyone who may have seen Mikaeel has been urged to contact officers.

Mikaeel was described as being 3ft tall and possibly wearing a beige hooded jacket, brown shoes and nightwear.

Ch Insp Sara Buchanan said: "We have currently got a large police presence within the Drylaw area as we conduct our inquiries to trace Mikaeel.

"We are keen to hear from anyone who remembers seeing a young boy matching his description since yesterday evening to contact police immediately.

"As part of our investigation we are also trying to determine how the child has left his home and anyone with information that can assist with these inquiries is also asked to get in touch."

*I hope this little one is found safe and well. Fingers crossed.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor little lad.

I too, hope he is found safe and sound very soon


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh no, i really hope this poor boy is found safe and well soon


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just seen. Hope he's found.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor little mite hope he is found safe and well, he must be really scared


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Someone's been arrested.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Man arrested - hope they find him safe and well


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Man arrested - hope they find him safe and well


Thats awful, was hoping he had just let himself out and gone for a walk


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

astro2011 said:


> Someone's been arrested.





suzy93074 said:


> Man arrested - hope they find him safe and well


*I wonder if it is the father. *


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope he's found 

What I don't understand is why if he was put into bed for the night was he wearing shoes and a jacket?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Something strange about this...The news reported he went to bed ..the parents found him missing and what he was wearing..well you would think he would have been wearing pj's? Nope they described what he was wearing down to what type of trousers...So the kidnapper took the time to get the boy dressed :skep:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> Someone's been arrested.


This all sounds a bit confusing...he vanishes from the house at night and now a man has been arrested, does this mean it was one of the parents who took him or someone broke in to kidnap him 

Whatever happened I hope the little lad is found safe a nd sound soon.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Something strange about this...The news reported he went to bed ..the parents found him missing and what he was wearing..well you would think he would have been wearing pj's? Nope they described what he was wearing down to what type of trousers...So the kidnapper took the time to get the boy dressed :skep:


*In the post i first put up, it does say he was wearing nightware. I do think perhaps it's the dad. But apparently there are no custody problems.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I wonder if it is the father. *


I dont think its the father - from reports on Sky news they have arrested a young black man and the father is pakistani ......unless working on behalf of father etc ......v strange

update to say - its now being said the man detained was not connected with missing boy ???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont think its the father - from reports on Sky news they have arrested a young black man and the father is pakistani ......unless working on behalf of father etc ......v strange
> 
> update to say - its now being said the man detained was not connected with missing boy ???


*I've been listening to radio 2, and although they have mentioned the little boy is missing, they haven't said anyone has been arrested.
I don't know why, but i still think it might be the dad. Let's hope he is home safe very soon.*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Something strange about this...The news reported he went to bed ..the parents found him missing and what he was wearing..well you would think he would have been wearing pj's? Nope they described what he was wearing down to what type of trousers...So the kidnapper took the time to get the boy dressed :skep:


Maybe clothing was picked up and taken away with him to be changed into. Possibly the clothing had been laid out ready for the following morning and was easy to take away.

A fully dressed child will get less attention than a child in its jim-jams.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've been listening to radio 2, and although they have mentioned the little boy is missing, they haven't said anyone has been arrested.
> I don't know why, but i still think it might be the dad. Let's hope he is home safe very soon.*


God yeah lets hope and pray he is ok .....


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

One thing I don't get. He was put to bed at 9pm. Did the parents not check on him before they went to bed. I know I always do just to make sure that they are ok/ not fallen asleep hanging halfway out of bed? It is very strange isn't it. If he was just out wandering then surely he would have been found by now as there are a lot of people out looking for him


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

msn news saying efforts are being made to trace the boys dad(sorry don't know how to post links)


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Have.only just seen this, 

Hope is is found soon x


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

mollydog07 said:


> msn news saying efforts are being made to trace the boys dad(sorry don't know how to post links)


This?
Major search for missing boy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

She said the toddler was "capable" of opening the heavy security door at the front of the flats....

But how could he get out the house if the flat itself if front door was locked as surely it was ???


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

emma20 said:


> This?
> Major search for missing boy


thanx emma.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope he's found soon. Just can't imagine a 3 year old getting up, putting on coat and shoes, opening an apparently really heavy door and walking away  Just can't see it

Hope he's found safe soon


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope he is found, must be awful for the mother


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

This is just *so *weird. If he was walking around the streets surely someone would have thought it odd to see a tiny boy out alone, and would have called the police or done something to get him back to his mum ?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't think it's looking good  

on the national news they were showing how you have to push a button AND push the door to get out of their block. Would be really hard for a 3 year old to do.

But how did someone get into the house without anyone hearing (mum and older siblings)

It's baffling


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it's very suspicious


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor little boy


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

work this out folks,the parents are of pakistani origin and were fighting a custody battle......where is he now?


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

skyblue said:


> work this out folks,the parents are of pakistani origin and were fighting a custody battle......where is he now?


I personally think if it were his father he would have taken his twin too, were the other two siblings with the same man?
Hope he has taken him though it would mean he's safe


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

skyblue said:


> work this out folks,the parents are of pakistani origin and were fighting a custody battle......where is he now?


I thought that, but why leave the other children? Surely you would take them all? (Unless the other 3 are girls, then maybe he just wanted the boy)

Whatever's happened i just hope the poor boy is safe and not hurt.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

Quirk said:


> I thought that, but why leave the other children? Surely you would take them all? (Unless the other 3 are girls, then maybe he just wanted the boy)
> 
> Whatever's happened i just hope the poor boy is safe and not hurt.


possible but not been said


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sure I read that his twin was a sister.

Everyone is saying poor mother - don't forget about Shannon Matthews.....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No way did a 3 year old put gloves on. Something's happened


----------



## Madmoog (Jan 8, 2014)

I suspect the shoes and jacket were missing from his house, so they assume he has them on? I hope all is well, too


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

emma20 said:


> I personally think if it were his father he would have taken his twin too, were the other two siblings with the same man?
> Hope he has taken him though it would mean he's safe


" Hope he has taken him though it would mean he's safe" .... Sorry but not neccessarily (sp) so ...... Many questions to be answered here , hoping this boy is found safe and well .... Something smells very fishy imo


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Why is this not on the news 24/7!!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

emma20 said:


> I personally think if it were his father he would have taken his twin too, were the other two siblings with the same man?
> Hope he has taken him though it would mean he's safe


Is the missing boy the older twin, or is the other twin a girl? I think (though I could be wrong) the oldest son is the 'important' one in common Pakistani culture, with even subsequent sons regarded as being lesser and may not be left any inheritance (and girls being very much the bottom of the pile)...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

skyblue said:


> work this out folks,the parents are of pakistani origin and were fighting a custody battle......where is he now?


My thoughts exactly! They need to be looking close to home!

Let us hope so and that no harm has come of him


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I know little of this except what I've heard on our local news. I didn't even know the ethnic origin of the child until I read this thread.

However I think that there is something not right about this. Apart from anything - which mother puts her kids to bed and doesn't check on them before she goes to sleep herself? (Unless she went to bed at 9.00 as well).

I hope his dad's got him. As someone else has said, at least he'll be safe. But I can't understand how anyone could get in to take him, or he could get out alone, without someone being aware of it. There has to be some noise as people come and go. Really suspicious situation. In many Moslem families boys are accorded much greater importance than girls, and the oldest son is particularly important because he has a religious role in his father's funeral service, I believe. (If I'm wrong about this, please feel free to kick the chair from under me!)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

His twin was a girl. Apparently they normally sleep together but for some reason on Wednesday night he slept alone.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought the police said yesterday that they have eliminated the father being an issue - and there was no custody battle ??


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sky news says they've talked to the dad and no issues. A missing child expert says it would be near impossible for him to leave alone.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The more I hear about this the confused I get. :frown:

I just hope no harm has come to him.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The reports say that usually he slept with his twin sister, but he was unwell that day, so he slept alone, maybe so that mum didnt have two twins to get back to sleep if he awoke in the night feeling unwell?

He has two other brothers, as well as another sister and his twin sister.

So all the speculation about him being abducted due to being the oldest boy is wrong.

ETA: Just found their ages_* 'Mikaeel lives in the flat with his mother, twin sister, brothers aged seven and nine and a five-year-old sister.'*_


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

If they have no CCTV footage of him whatsoever where could he be ??? - the flats hold the answer I think !! he may never have left  I have a bad feeling about it hope to god im wrong :frown5:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Are the other brothers and sister related to the same father tho? I dunno how he could open the door they are normally really heavy.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone must have him, a 3 year old wouldn't be clever enough to be in hiding for a few days on his own. I was thinking what Suzy was saying, maybe he never left the flats


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Apparently they have a confirmed possible sighting on CCTV at 8.30am yesterday morning. It's a little boy, but they can't see the front of him. apparently he was alone - all this is on twitter. Again may be confused rumours .

He needs to be found NOW, age 3 he needs to be back home with his family


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> The reports say that usually he slept with his twin sister, but he was unwell that day, so he slept alone, maybe so that mum didnt have two twins to get back to sleep if he awoke in the night feeling unwell?
> 
> He has two other brothers, as well as another sister and his twin sister.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. At work, so don't have time to read the reports!


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

suzy93074 said:


> If they have no CCTV footage of him whatsoever where could he be ??? - the flats hold the answer I think !! he may never have left  I have a bad feeling about it hope to god im wrong :frown5:


Unfortunately i have the same feeling  i just hope we are wrong for the sake of the poor boy


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Also just been on the news, a couple saw a little boy walking alone[why didn't they stop and find out why] also confirmed on CCTV


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Fair enough. At work, so don't have time to read the reports!


Thays why I like my Fridays off - I have time to catch up properly, couldnt read them yesterday at work 

Although the reports can be just as confusing - in one I read that dad was from Nigeria and in another that dad is _thought_ to be of Pakistani origin....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Also just been on the news, a couple saw a little boy walking alone*[why didn't they stop and find out why]* also confirmed on CCTV


Absolutely! There's no way I would ignore a small child wandering apparently alone at night. Even if one of the couple had stayed with him, and the other had contacted the police. They want b*ll*cking.

I can't see a good end to this story, but I hope and pray that I am wrong.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> Also just been on the news, a couple saw a little boy walking alone[why didn't they stop and find out why] also confirmed on CCTV


I don't think it was confirmed, am watching the news now and it says it was a potential sighting


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I heard CCTV confirmed it but not the identity. It was also in the morning not at night.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Even if not confirmed to be that little boy, its not usual for a very small child to be on their own, the father was my first thought, I know he has been interviewed, but nothing else said about him


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They said he was wearing a hat. The boy missing apparently didn't like wearing hats. I hope it's him.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

If I saw a small kid walking alone down the road I'd stop and help. This country has got too scared to help kids for fear of been accused of something.

i hope he is found safe, but as time passes


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just hope he's walked out by himself and found somewhere warm and he's sat waiting to be found


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope they find him safe and well.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

emma20 said:


> I just hope he's walked out by himself and found somewhere warm and he's sat waiting to be found


Me too, but it's highly unlikely..a three year old child would have become very scared and very upset very quickly and somebody would have spotted him long before now.He couldn't have got far on his own and it looks like he lives in a pretty large estate where there will be plenty of folks around.
In fact i'm pretty sure he would have spoken to some adult before now, we teach kids not to go to strangers but at 3 years old a scared cold hungry child would not even think of that and would trust anybody he came across.

I really really do hope i'm wrong but unless he's managed to get lost in the woods or an abandoned area where the police would be sure to search by now it just doesn't look good.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

donna160 said:


> Me too, but it's highly unlikely..a three year old child would have become very scared and very upset very quickly and somebody would have spotted him long before now.He couldn't have got far on his own and it looks like he lives in a pretty large estate where there will be plenty of folks around.
> In fact i'm pretty sure he would have spoken to some adult before now, we teach kids not to go to strangers but at 3 years old a scared cold hungry child would not even think of that and would trust anybody he came across.
> 
> I really really do hope i'm wrong but unless he's managed to get lost in the woods or an abandoned area where the police would be sure to search by now it just doesn't look good.


Although unlikely We can still hope


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

True and I really do hope he's found safe and well.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Another update due at 5pm. His poor poor mother.

I too think it won't end happily. Coz how on earth can he manage to avoid being seen by hundreds and hundreds of police and members of the public ? Even if he ended up lost, it's an awfully long time for him to be supposedly alone and outside 

I work in a nursery school surrounded by lots of 3 year olds, as nd they are just to little, poor little boy

Hope to god this won't end up as one of those unsolved mysteries


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

News just said he hasn't been seen at nursery since Xmas cos of a bad chest.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

According to local news reports mum has had 2 relationships.the first relationship producing the 3 oldest kids,the twins( mikaeel and his sister) from a different relationship.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

willa said:


> Just can't imagine a 3 year old getting up, putting on coat and shoes, opening an apparently really heavy door and walking away


Why on earth would he do this?? Something just isn't right about this. But I sincerely hope the poor lad is found safe.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

willa said:


> Just can't imagine a 3 year old getting up, putting on coat and shoes, opening an apparently really heavy door and walking away


Why on earth would he do this?? Something just isn't right about this. But I sincerely hope the poor lad is found safe.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I find it interesting that some people's reaction to a missing toddler isn't concern for the child but conspiracy theories


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

When hearing about this, it just made me so sad. Every parents worst nightmare I imagine but it made my heart soar to see the community coming together, looking for him. So glad.

He needs to be found now before time runs out though. 

A part of me hopes someone has kidnapped him and it's someone who wouldn't harm him, just so he's safe in that way.

I just can't see a child being able to dress themselves at three and leave a flat with what I presume would be locked doors and windows. Also, surely the parents would have heard him making such a noise. Kids aren't exactly quiet.

Praying for him and his family.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I find it interesting that some people's reaction to a missing toddler isn't concern for the child but conspiracy theories


But it's ever so much fun :laugh:

:Yawn:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I find it interesting that some people's reaction to a missing toddler isn't concern for the child but conspiracy theories


Yeah, a bit sickening really. Not been on here for a while, mainly because this kind of thread makes me wonder why I'm not doing better things with my life than hanging out in Daily Mail discusussions. Come back to this.....
People. Let's just say you turn out to be right. Can you not effing wait to see before you condemn the parents who are probably going through every shade of hell right now? Compassion, anyone? What if you are wrong and those people read this?

Wish I hadn't popped back in, to be honest, same old self righteous tabloid mentality.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I find it interesting that some people's reaction to a missing toddler isn't concern for the child but conspiracy theories


I would think all are concerned about the child


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I would think all are concerned about the child


I'm sure they are just seems a lot have jumped to suspicion or to play judge, jury and executioner without any facts.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure they are just seems a lot have jumped to suspicion or to play judge, jury and executioner without any facts.


Whether right or wrong , it is human nature to think these things ...... and some may not like the comments , but aren't these the things that make for an open debate ? .... I really , really hope this little boy is found safe & Well but with every hour that passes , questions / supposition & possible accusation will remain ........ I think it is pulling on every emotion whether you are a parent or not .... If i am honest , feel there is definitely something more to this , what that is i don't know ..... Just want the lad found , whatever the outcome .......


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tincan said:


> Whether right or wrong , it is human nature to think these things ...... and some may not like the comments , but aren't these the things that make for an open debate ? .... I really , really hope this little boy is found safe & Well but with every hour that passes , questions / supposition & possible accusation will remain ........ I think it is pulling on every emotion whether you are a parent or not .... If i am honest , feel there is definitely something more to this , what that is i don't know ..... Just want the lad found , whatever the outcome .......


It seemed a lot of people in this thread had the dad convicted before they knew anything. You're saying that's ok? Trial by rumour and tabloid rubbish


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The headlines don't help either.

*Missing Mikaeel, 3, hasn't been seen at nursery for a month*

Missing three-year-old Mikaeel Kular has not been seen at his nursery since before Christmas, it emerged last night.

Then you read further and halfway down the page it says _'It has since emerged that Mikaeel was last seen at his nursery on the last day of term, December 19. Children returned on January 7'_

So its not like he has been off for a month. He could have got his chest infection a day or 2 before the schools went back - they have only been back 2 weeks! I know I've had Jake off nursery/school for two weeks for illness - especially something like a chest infection, as he suffered from childhood asthma - but its not so sensational as saying 'NOT BEEN SEEN AT NURSERY FOR A WHOLE MONTH'


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Now don't be silly why let facts get in the way of causing panic and hysteria. Or for that matter for coming up with conspiracy theories

What was that quote from Sherlock what do I need facts for? I'm in the news


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Let's just hope the wee lad is safe .

Let's be honest ..the wee lad of three has not just wandered off ..putting his jacket and shoes on before he went out..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Searches have been called off . A body has been recovered according to sky news .. So sad


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Searches have been called off . A body has been recovered according to sky news .. So sad


Oh no  the poor child


----------



## Emac (Feb 3, 2013)

Bbc news headlines 
Mikaeel Kular: Police find body in Fife and person detained
BBC News - Mikaeel Kular: Police find body in Fife and person detained
Such a shame


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor baby :crying:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

So sad. RIP

According to Sky news the mother has been arrested.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

That poor little lad :crying:

I cannot believe this world sometimes. I am honestly shocked.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

knew something was off surrounding this whole sad incident , poor little lad


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sad, poor little boy.

RIP


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Apparently they have arrested the mother.

Poor, poor baby.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

it bought my tears on when I heard,poor poor boy,wonder where his sister is.she (wont call her mother) deserves to rot,if it is her.sky news say his body was found in his aunts house,her sister.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Rip little one


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

RIP little one  If it is the mother she deserves to rot in hell


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG just turned on news and caught end

Poor poor baby 

Rip little one xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sad, i was hoping the dad had taken him.
R,I.P little one. xx*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just woken up and seen his body has been found . WTH his Mum had been detained by police ?? Where was he found ????


Poor poor boy xxxxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *So sad, i was hoping the dad had taken him.
> R,I.P little one. xx*


I was hoping this too  only in that he would still be alive  so sad ..


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor little boy. The whole story never rang true, an ill 3 year old put to bed at 9, that's very late, and not checked on - when my son was that age if he was ill he always slept with me. Tragic for the rest of the family and the other children. RIP little man


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

willa said:


> Just woken up and seen his body has been found . WTH his Mum had been detained by police ?? Where was he found ????
> 
> Poor poor boy xxxxx


In a bungalow belonging to mothers family apparently  his grandma is supposed to be local Gp of the area a well respected family apparantley so sad ..


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just heard the news. That poor little lad. What on earth could have possessed this woman to kill her child?

My whole instinct is sheer rage against her, but we don't know her circumstances, what happened that night - anything. She may be mentally ill - perhaps deeply depressed or schizophrenic. If she has an untreated condition, and she is under great stress, she could have snapped. Her decision to hide the body, and lie to the police may have ben due to the fear that her other children would be taken from her.

The person who hid the body is just as culpable, in my mind. If only for the sake of the other children s/he should have gone to the police immediately.

That little one is in the arms of God now. We may never know the full facts. I can just hope that his death was quick and without pain or fear.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Just watching the news. RIP little one.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone knew this would probably have happened  a 3 year old doesn't just get up and walk out


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I suppose the initial reaction is revulsion at the mother but looking at the picture of her she didn't look well. We don't know yet whether she killed him or whether he died of natural causes and for whatever reason she panicked and hid his body and made up the story of his disappearance. Its being reported little lad hadn't been seen for some time


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just watched the earlier press conference, heartbreaking. Hearing the audible gasps of the media and the Officer trying not to cry

Yet another family involved in a child death. No wonder his mother didn't want to make a public appeal. Having said that we need to wait to see what actually happened before blaming his mother - twitter seem to think it was just his mother and saying all sorts if things


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP little man. May the angels look after you now.

One also has to remember his twin sister - this will have an effect on her that she will bear for the rest of her life. The connection between twins cannot be underestimated. 2 little victims in this terrible tragedy.

Personally, I think this has happened because of the custody issues. I could be wrong but we are seeing more and more of this these days. Parents harming their children to spite the other one.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Tragic news this morning
He was found a mile from where we stay 
RIP wee man.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

None of this makes sense. Why did his mum report him 'missing' knowing she's risk his body being found ? God knows how long he has been at his Aunt's house for 

Another Tia Sharp case ............


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SKY news



> The body is understood to have been found at a relative's property in Kirkcaldy, Fife, where the family lived before moving to Edinburgh.
> 
> A neighbour told Sky News Scotland Correspondent James Matthews that Rosdeep Kular visited the house alone, by car, last week.


Poor boy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just want to add, the mother has NOT been arrested but detained.*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So very sad. RIP little fella.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rip mikaeel x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP little man   so sad ......

Knew something was not right about this ....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I imagine a tiny smidgen of relief it wasn't a professional abductor/paedophile. I imagine the other families who lived in the area will be kinda relieved knowing there wasn't an abductor in the area

What a confusing messed up story, poor little boy


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Apparently they found the body on land owned by his aunt, his mothers sister  

Police aren't questioning the aunt at the moment. My heart breaks for the little lad.

You're safe now little one.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I thought the body was found in the river ?  ....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I thought the body was found in the river ?  ....


I heard it was in the garden ? Wonder how the police knew to come to this house ?


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

He was found in the aunties garden


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

willa said:


> I heard it was in the garden ? Wonder how the police knew to come to this house ?


Ohh right  .......must have been given a tip off .....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

He was 10minutes from me. So sad


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My dad just phoned me and said he was found in the woods at the back of the houses (my uncles house is in the next street). The mum was a GP in Kirkcaldy.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Wait, the little boy's mother was a GP or his Aunt? I swear someone said his Grandmother was.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I thought the body was found in the river ?  ....


*Going by what is said in the video clip, they haven't said where his body was found. Scroll down for the clip.*
BBC News - Mikaeel Kular: Police find body and detain mother


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> Wait, the little boy's mother was a GP or his Aunt? I swear someone said his Grandmother was.


His grandmother was a gp


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Going by what is said in the video clip, they haven't said where his body was found. Scroll down for the clip.*
> BBC News - Mikaeel Kular: Police find body and detain mother


About an hour ago sky news said he was found in the bit with all the trees next to the bungalow, they were waiting for forensics


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My dad must have been mistaken. He thought the mum was a GP.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> My dad must have been mistaken. He thought the mum was a GP.


The news may be wrong but someone was a gp


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

His mums a beautician her mother is GP


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

According to the report I read, the mum is a beautician, her mother is married to a GP it it her mothers 3rd marriage, doesn't mention her mother being a GP but she might well be if married to one, the other childrens father lives only a few houses away, the little boys father is a Pakistani who they never see
It says a friend of hers who sje photographed with was killed in a gangland shooting last year in Edinburgh


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Was he found in Kirkcaldy? I have a good friend who lives there cant get hold of her though...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah a young boy has been discovered in Kirkcaldy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope it all gets sorted poor lad . We can only hope he didn't suffer :crying:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor little man! 

RIP Michaeel.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Rest in Peace little one xxx

Even if somebody has been "arrested" in this case; that doesn't mean they are guilty of killing the child/being involved in his death. 

It doesn't sit right with me that people are discussing why the Mother killed her child, etc., at this stage.

The law of this land is "Innocent until proven guilty."

The Police will (quite rightly) arrest anybody they feel may be connected to a serious crime, for questioning. Often such people are allowed out on bail and no further action taken. 

When somebody is charged with the boy's murder/manslaughter, that may be a time to speculate but even then, that person is not "guilty" until found so by a Jury.


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

RIP Michaeel. Play free with the angels xx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Apparently he hasn't been to nursery since before christmas!! Has his twin sister been going then? Did no one at the nursery ask where he was? How on earth they thought anyone would believe he got himself dressed and left home in the middle of the dark!!! Another poor little life snuffed out by a family member.
RIP poor little chap x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

lostbear said:


> Just heard the news. That poor little lad. What on earth could have possessed this woman to kill her child?
> .


Eh? But at this point we don't even know _how_ he died and even less about who actually committed the crime! All we know is that the mother is being detained by the police.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Eh? But at this point we don't even know _how_ he died and even less about who actually committed the crime! All we know is that the mother is being detained by the police.


It's typical isn't it....for all we know the Mother may not be at the bottom of her Son's death, yet several PF members are already guessing why she did it and judging her for it :nonod:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I never believed he went out on his own, but we've no idea who done it. I'm gonna light a candle for him


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

chichi said:


> It's typical isn't it....for all we know the Mother may not be at the bottom of her Son's death, yet several PF members are already guessing why she did it and judging her for it :nonod:


 That's true no one knows yet, but we do know someone in that house is lying, 
We all know the child did not get dressed and walk out of his own accord, the mother was with him when he went to bed (so she says) so how did he come to be found dead at his aunties house? Someone within the family must have done it, but I don't think he was at the house at 9pm, I think something happened to him a few weeks ago. Very sad but human nature to guess and speculate, no one is disrespecting the poor little boy.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She may be involved but to accuse her of murder!? We've no idea what happened. I know it's very likely, but it's the body hasn't been identified yet.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

rose said:


> That's true no one knows yet, but we do know someone in that house is lying,
> We all know the child did not get dressed and walk out of his own accord, the mother was with him when he went to bed (so she says) so how did he come to be found dead at his aunties house? Someone within the family must have done it, but I don't think he was at the house at 9pm, I think something happened to him a few weeks ago. Very sad but human nature to guess and speculate, no one is disrespecting the poor little boy.


Nobody has said that there has been disrespect with regard to the little boy.

What there has been though, is people automatically assuming the Mother killed the child, which is grossly unfair at this stage, imho.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

chichi said:


> Nobody has said that there has been disrespect with regard to the little boy.
> 
> What there has been though, is people automatically assuming the Mother killed the child, which is grossly unfair at this stage, imho.


Someone within his family knows what happened to him. I never understand why such a tragedy ends up in a slanging match between folk on here. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and it is a proven fact that most murders are committed by people known to the victim. I doubt the child's mother reads the forum anyway.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's because most people wonder why your not thinking more of the poor boy than of who done it. I understand people want answers, but for the now just think about the poor child.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope they rot in prison and feel as scared as he would of in his last moments, every single day, for the rest of their days...


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

warning bells starting ringing for me when i heard the mother refused to do an appeal for him , of course that dont make her guilty there were certainly not something quite right. if one of my children were missing i would actually do anything to get them back home again


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

rose said:


> Someone within his family knows what happened to him. I never understand why such a tragedy ends up in a slanging match between folk on here. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, and it is a proven fact that most murders are committed by people known to the victim. I doubt the child's mother reads the forum anyway.


There is no slanging match....only the one you are creating!

For those who are presenting themselves as "judge and jury" let's just hope a tragedy never hits your families and people start judging you (general "you") before information is confirmed by the Police.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry - thought it was ok to express an opinion on an open forum.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

I think one thing is being over looked here....

A poor 3 year old boy has lost his life regardless if it was by accident, natural or intentional. I think personally it is disrespectful that people are speculating what happened and the lynch mob has been sent out so to speak before anybody has been charged. *His mother is detained, not charged or convicted.*

Please lets not jump to conclusions no matter how unbelievable her story was, there is such a thing as innocent until proven guilty.

I have posted this without knowing what the up to date news is and apologise if there has been significant developments I am unaware of.

EDITED: My OH thinks its terrible this woman/this boys mother is being accused like this and said what happens if she turns out to be innocent after all this??


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor little boy


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sleep well, little sweetheart


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor child. Whatever happened to him, please God he didn't suffer.

May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think many on this thread r jumping to conclusions ! We all know the mother has been detained not arrested the post mortem will determine cause od death so no one has said murder ,,,,fact remains his body has been found and someone in that family knows what happened ......all my thought are with that poor little boy....some one let him down in the worst way possible ....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes in these cases it's more likely to be someone in the family and yes the mother has been detained, although seemingly half the thread had the father convicted within the first 2 pages. But we do have at least a pretence at a justice system and trial by tabloid and social media has ruined a lot of people's lives. Let the police and courts sort it where they have evidence not third hand info.

I hope whoever it was rots in prison and suffers as the child did I'm just not jumping to play judge, jury and executioner


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

News just said they hope to do an update in the next half hour


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Sky news say a 33 year old woman believed to be this lads mother has been officially arrested and charged with his murder. RIP LITTLE ONE.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just been a life broadcast. 33 year old woman arrested and charged. To appear before Edinburgh magistrates on Monday morning 

Rip little one. Safe now


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

So terribly sad. RIP little one.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

RIP  Taken by the one who should always protect you


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have from the first report thought the mother was responsible!
But how the hell does or why does a mother turn that way when she can harm her own children?


----------



## JiggyDogs (Jan 13, 2014)

Poor mite. How can a mother kill her own child. Such a wicked world we live in. RIP little one.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Now let Justice take it's course .......... RIP Poor baby xx


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Ianthi said:


> Eh? But at this point we don't even know _how_ he died and even less about who actually committed the crime! All we know is that the mother is being detained by the police.


His mum as now been arrested and charged with his murder.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Had a feeling one of them was involved. The story just didn't seem right.

I'd like to know what made her do it, but then there is no reason for such acts of evil.

Sadly, there are just evil people in the world. Poor little boy.

Effing hate the world sometimes.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I reckon he has been dead since Christmas as he hasn't been seen since, poor little thing, how can anyone act normally when they have killed their own child, just awful


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, but wasn't he seen on CCTV since then? They couldn't verify it was him but could only see from behind.

Anyway, doesn't matter now. A little boy is no longer here with us and it's utterly heartbreaking. I feel for the other children. How awful to grow up knowing your mother murdered your sibling. Poor wee children.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

What happened to the other children are the eldest with their father and his twin with her father?


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

emma20 said:


> What happened to the other children are the eldest with their father and his twin with her father?


they are with their aunt so i read.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mikaeel-kular-mum-toddler-arrested-3037160#.UtsAfYenxaQ


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> His mum as now been arrested and charged with his murder.


She _hasn't_ been charged with his *murder*.
_
The mother of three-year-old Mikaeel Kular has been arrested and charged in connection with his death.
Because of Scottish Law, the exact nature of the charge will not be known until it is confirmed by the procurator fiscal on Monday._

I wish people would just stick to the actual facts.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I Suppose we will find out later, the little boy seen must have been another child,poor kids


----------



## JiggyDogs (Jan 13, 2014)

Breaking news - mother charged in connection with his death.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> I reckon he has been dead since Christmas as he hasn't been seen since, poor little thing, how can anyone act normally when they have killed their own child, just awful


I agree he may have been dead for longer than the period he was reported missing ......


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Regardless of whether his mum was directly responsible for his death, I find it highly unlikely that he was abducted on Wednesday night, therefore the whole putting him to bed etc would have been a lie... so even if she didn't do anything herself she would have known... and personally, I suspect he died a while ago  I won't call for her to rot just yet, even if I do believe she played a big part in this.

Poor poor wee soul. RIP.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I read that he had either a brother or sister age 9, they must have wondered where he was surely ?


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

shes been charged for his death,poor wee baby


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

He had a twin and 3 others to a different father, I believe, wonder where they are now?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

princeno5 said:


> shes been charged for his death,poor wee baby


*She hasn't been charged with his death. She has been charged in connection with his death. More details will come out when she has appeared in court on Monday.*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *She hasn't been charged with his death. She has been charged in connection with his death. More details will come out when she has appeared in court on Monday.*


I was wondering what this means. I'm guessing that before a post mortem is done, they can't actually charge with murder or manslaughter? Or does it mean that its possibly not due to foul play as such but possible negligence?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *She hasn't been charged with his death. She has been charged in connection with his death. More details will come out when she has appeared in court on Monday.*


I think the court thing on Monday is just a legality...basically she will face the charges and then the police can hold her on remand while they do further investigations.
Seems as though the poor soul has been dead or missing a lot longer than first thought which makes things even worse for anyone connected as how the hell they continued to live with themselves is beyond me.

Don't even want to imagine his fear, poor little boy.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

You also have to wonder why him? We may never know but I'm still terribly sad. I have a baby shower today and it's gonna be sad.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just read that due to Scottish law the exact nature of her charge can't be revealed until she appears in court on Monday morning.

The aunt has currently got the other kids.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Whatever the outcome, she must have known about his death, and a neighbour of the aunt saw her at the aunts house on Tuesday or Wednesday morning, but why leave the poor little thing in a cold field, how could they ? just too awful to think about


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

LouiseH said:


> I was wondering what this means. I'm guessing that before a post mortem is done, they can't actually charge with murder or manslaughter? Or does it mean that its possibly not due to foul play as such but possible negligence?


Without having access to all the evidence/PM results (which as you point out may or may not be fully concluded ) _at this stage of the investigation_, it's impossible to say. Charges could range from anything such as wasting police time, perverting the course of justice, preventing a lawful burial right through to murder. At any rate they are still only _charges_ not convictions. So very sad regardless of who was responsible.

We may or may not know more on Monday.


----------



## JiggyDogs (Jan 13, 2014)

What happened exactly will become apparent during investigations and subsequent trial. She may not be the one that actually killed him, but if she is in any way associated with his death - for example, protected the murderer - then she is, in my opinion, just as guilty and would deserve a heavy sentence. 

I have a feeling "diminished responsibility" will come to the fore in this case.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Two men arrested for racial and abusive tweets about Mikaeel's death. DISGUSTING


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I keep thinking of his little twin sister, the other children have a different father and he lives close by whereas media says the twins had no contact with their father. It would awful if they are separated, poor little girl losing all the family she has known


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Has anyone heard anything new today?*


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not yet Jan - refreshing BBC news when I can though - there was a pic of her arriving at court earlier


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Not yet Jan - refreshing BBC news when I can though - there was a pic of her arriving at court earlier


*I've got the radio on, but no mention of it yet.*


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I heard it was at 2pm.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Got Sky News on, will be keeping it on until I hear. Heartbreaking  poor little thing

They just said it has been delay until possibly late afternoon


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

She's appeared. Was a two minute private hearing. Charge she faces to be made public shortly


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Breaking news - The mother charged with her son's murder.

Poor little mite. Should have been protected by his mother.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Charged with his murder


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> She's appeared. Was a two minute private hearing. Charge she faces to be made public shortly


Only 2 minutes ? wow that was quick


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

How sad to have another story like this. This is happening too often. Some people do not deserve children.

Why did she do it? I don't know how someone could take a life, let alone their own child.

This makes me so angry.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

charged with murder and attempting to defeat the ends of justice

Lets be honest I think everyone was expecting this  Bet she won't get a long enough sentence FFS


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

willa said:


> charged with murder and attempting to defeat the ends of justice
> 
> Lets be honest I think everyone was expecting this  Bet she won't get a long enough sentence FFS


Yes, but no plea was entered at this point. Charge may well change as time goes on.

Another hearing later in the month.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gutted but not surprised  betrayed by the one person who he should have trusted the most ......


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor Mikaeel  taken by the one who should have protected you.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope he didn't suffer 
RIP mikaeel x


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

My question is if he was killed before it came out he was missing, where was the family in all of this? Surely, they would have been questioning where he was??


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> My question is if he was killed before it came out he was missing, where the family in all of this? Surely, they would have been questioning where he was??


I bet there is wayyyy more to this sorry story than we are being told, just has to be


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

willa said:


> I bet there is wayyyy more to this sorry story than we are being told, just has to be


It will all come out eventually


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

All day I've been thinking of his siblings, how confused they must be. especially his twin.

How do you explain where your brother is, and also where your mum is. Poor things


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

willa said:


> I bet there is wayyyy more to this sorry story than we are being told, just has to be


Definitely.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

ALL newspapers online have covered her face in all the photos of her. Is this because she is now charged with murder ?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> ALL newspapers online have covered her face in all the photos of her. Is this because she is now charged with murder ?


Charged doesn't mean guilty and there are the other children to consider.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Charged with killing him and hiding his body, poor little thing


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I also feel so sad for his teachers and little friends at nursery. How on earth do you explain to a kid no older than 5 where Mikaeel is ?  

It would have been their first day back at nursery since he was found, must be awful for the teachers, seeing his empty peg and everything


----------

